# GPS/depthfinder combos



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

any thoughts on what to get? i want one that can read to 1000' and color would be nice. ive found some in the $400, such as Garmin 440s and Humminbird 385ci.... any others to look at? Thanks!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The Garmin 540s is a great unit!
I know three people with them, and love them.
It's what I plan to get for my skiff.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Kyle,

Stick to Garmin if you can, there products have blown the others away, especially in your price range or under $1000.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the 498c combo which is a nice unit. If you are like me with aging eyes you might opt for a larger screen.


----------

